# Internetometer banners are broken



## smileyhead (Oct 21, 2020)

I've noticed in the last couple of days, that the Internetometer banner in my signature wasn't showing up. The site is up, though. I've tested it in both desktop and mobile Chrome and desktop Firefox. Interestingly, it appears fine in the signature editor.


 
_Signature editor

 
Signature_


----------



## ChaosEternal (Oct 21, 2020)

Odd. I can see it just fine.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2020)

Same, works fine on me end.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 21, 2020)

It's broken here too.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 21, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's broken here too.


I was starting to worry that I was the only one (which would be odd, since I've encountered this on multiple devices).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 21, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I was starting to worry that I was the only one (which would be odd, since I've encountered this on multiple devices).


It must be something weird with the proxy.php thing, I've had images not show up with it before.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 20, 2020)

The proxy image thing really doesn't play well with dynamic image files like Internetometers or achievement/game lists. Pretty sure they implemented it to mitigate random image signatures like I used to have.


----------



## Annastique (Jan 3, 2021)

I forget how do I center my sig? oh and can we use rotating sigs?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2021)

Annastique said:


> I forget how do I center my sig? oh and can we use rotating sigs?


Er, this random thread isn't really the place to ask this question, but you can centre your image by highlighting it and clicking Alignment > Align Center.





Also, what do you mean by rotating signatures? Other than playing a GIF animation, I don't think the forum's toolset has what you're looking for.


----------

